# Can I put this on top of my car?



## NewYorkPaul (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi everyone - long time visitor finally decided to join the site! 

I got approached by a company to put a digital display on the top of my car while driving in a large metro area. The offered to pay me a flat monthly fee and I wanted to check if anyone knows if this is allowable?

Thanks!
PDR


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

As from what I have read that would be no because we're not a taxi service


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

in all of the vehicle requirements I have read, it states no Signage or markings of any kind.


----------



## Emmanuel12 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have noticed a driver driving with a bright pink light on his car similar to a cab the thing is bright and pink and say Lyft. I was going to take a picture but I had to get a passenger.


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

..I drive with both (Uber and Lyft) at the same time.. never have a problem...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Do it and see what happens!


----------



## Uberinian (Jan 11, 2016)

I dunno... I mean it is your car right? You can do whatever you want with it


----------



## ThatWebDude (Dec 2, 2015)

Independent contractors are paid to get a specific job done...not how or when to get the job done. They can set guidelines for your vehicles (i.e. four doors, must be within 10 years, etc...). Anything more than that and you become an employee. At least that's my understanding of the contract.


----------

